# Over the bridge



## unityofbalance (Oct 20, 2016)

This one is a present and has way more hours of work to do but I had to share. Feel free to ask questions on what I am trying to do as I am still figuring it out.


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

You should create more detail in the foreground. Thinner lines in the foreground. This creates perspective. (Now there's more detail at the horizon.) Jean-Baptiste Corot put great effort in creating a sandroad that vibrated with tiny specks of colour. To this end he used palette knife. /Mats


----------



## picassolite (Dec 10, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing how it turns out.


----------



## unityofbalance (Oct 20, 2016)

Update, still rendering!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I like it! Nice concept.


----------



## unityofbalance (Oct 20, 2016)

Done! I purposefully made some artistic decisions that may not make seem logical. Yes, the head lights are on during the day and there is an eye in the middle of that tree branch. I was going for weird.


----------

